# I added some very old drawings



## Gnarl (Sep 25, 2013)

I recently added a bunch of my old college works to the Doggywolf67 on the main. 
These I did between 1987 and 1991. Any comments? 
PS: Don't be too cruel. Thanks


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Sep 25, 2013)

Yo, I dunno if it's a problem only on my end, but your images don't seem to be showing up.

Unless I'm being retarded and I'm just assuming that you've attempted to embed some images in addition to plugging your FA account.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Sep 25, 2013)

He wants us to go to his FA account. Which is why I always state if you want crits, post a few links instead. 

Ain't nobody got time for dat.


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Sep 25, 2013)

Gnarl said:


> PS: Don't be too cruel. Thanks


PS: Soft critique isn't as helpful as hard critique.


----------



## Gnarl (Sep 25, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> He wants us to go to his FA account. Which is why I always state if you want crits, post a few links instead.
> 
> Ain't nobody got time for dat.


Ah! I will figure out how to do that!  I will try in a bit here!


----------



## Gnarl (Sep 25, 2013)

sorry for the double post:
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/11657522/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/11657656/ 
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/11657556/


----------



## Arshes Nei (Sep 27, 2013)

Since these drawings are old, might be a bit more difficult to apply to new art. But from what I can see is that you had quite a few proportion issues regarding both the female figures and the creatures. In addition, the light sources were a bit harder to determine because it looks like you were "playing it safe" by leaving skin very light and not working on areas where there would be shadow.

Still it's fairly good and not so scratchy with the hatching that I usually see in other pictures.


----------



## Gnarl (Sep 27, 2013)

Thanks! some of the proportion issues are due to my eyes, but some was just inexperience. Recent works, well mostly only paintings or line drawings, but very few and far between.


----------



## mapdark (Sep 30, 2013)

Gnarl said:


> I recently added a bunch of my old college works to the Doggywolf67 on the main.
> These I did between 1987 and 1991. Any comments?
> PS: Don't be too cruel. Thanks





I'm just curious as to why you would want people to comment on pictures that date back 22 years.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Sep 30, 2013)

mapdark said:


> I'm just curious as to why you would want people to comment on pictures that date back 22 years.



*cough Master paintings are hundreds of years old, yet we comment on them ALL. THE. TIME.*


----------



## FireFeathers (Sep 30, 2013)

Arshes Nei said:


> *cough Master paintings are hundreds of years old, yet we comment on them ALL. THE. TIME.*




They're also master paintings, and considered the best examples of a person's work, not when they're learning how to draw.  Christ, apply this everywhere, and I've been crapping out master paintings for years! Critique my lopsided animu picture please! 

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v730/PrezUni/Artwork/Picture3777.jpg

I'm sorry, i just see a plug for your page...and that's pretty much it. We wanna see where you're at now, not where you're at when I was born.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Oct 1, 2013)

FireFeathers said:


> They're also master paintings, and considered the best examples of a person's work, not when they're learning how to draw.  Christ, apply this everywhere, and I've been crapping out master paintings for years! Critique my lopsided animu picture please!
> 
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v730/PrezUni/Artwork/Picture3777.jpg
> 
> I'm sorry, i just see a plug for your page...and that's pretty much it. We wanna see where you're at now, not where you're at when I was born.



No, not every master painting is actually the best example. That would include sketches from the Masters. 

The problem has nothing to do with commenting on old work. Works that are in the 70's or earlier are not worth commenting on? No, it's called a progress bar. The reason I said it was difficult to critique because it's old is because I'm not sure why someone wanted the critique against -what should have been shown is current so someone could say what was progressed, what was lost (because sometimes you "lose" a bit as you improve too like some people feel their works were more creative before they had to learn certain foundations).


----------



## Gnarl (Oct 1, 2013)

True, sometimes I feel that maybe the old ones were better in some ways but the question is in what ways. 
If for example you were to look at recent works like: Allta and compare to the girl and dragon ones, it is hard for me to see the differences. There have been a great many changes in subject and my attitude toward it. I no longer do any nudes for example. This has led me to great problem I have with cloth and how it plays with light. There is always a value in critiques.


----------

